# Ithaca, MI - #1, M Young, stray B/T



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://helpfurryfriends.com/AdoptablePets.htm

Stray - (#1) German Shepherd, male. Found in St. Louis wearing a blue harness and a chokechain. Beautiful, young Shepherd. (May be dog aggressive) Available on Tuesday, July 14th.


Cost of Adoptions 
Dogs (over 6 months) $20.00 + $25.00 (deposit returned on proof of spay/neuter) 

<span style="color: #3366FF">This shelter sells to research.</span>

Gratiot County Animal Control: <span style="color: #CC0000">(989) 875-2221</span>. 

Gratiot County Animal Control is located at 2675 W. Washington Road, 3 miles west of Ithaca, Michigan. They are open Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday from 10:00 until 4:30.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Ithaca, MI Young male, stray #1*

He is well cared for hope his family finds him!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Ithaca, MI Young male, stray #1*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Ithaca, MI Young male, stray #1*

I've emailed for info on this dog and to see if he is now available for adoption or whether he was reclaimed by his owner. Will update when I hear back.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Ithaca, MI Young male, stray #1*

I just called the shelter and was told he was adopted!


----------

